# Smoke In The Hood



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 21, 2007)

So I'm doing some butts for a customer today and the dude down the street calls the local village police. The cop (a new guy) tells me to move my pit because the smoke is going down the street into this guys house. I ask the cop "is there a law in the village against barbecue?" he says "well no" I then say "okay have a nice day" I then informed the cop (you never tell them) that I'm going to do a hell of allot more once I get open and for catering. He then tells me that I can't be doing this in a residential area. I then inform him that I'm zoned commercial! He then scratches his head and says " Humm, well I guess your okay, It does smell good" So the cop goes down the street and tells the whining guy that there is nothing he can do. Now this is a new guy down the street rents, all my other neighbors are fine with me. So about a hour later the cop shows up and tells me that the whiner down the street is a VEAGAN! We both laugh and he then tells me that he checked me out with the chief of police and I'm okay. Heck, I have been doing this out front of my place for about 5 years now. Guess it sucks to be the whiner down the street from me. 
Have a good day.
I sure as heck am!   
Pigs


----------



## cleglue (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the whiner down the street but the butts do look good.


----------



## Griff (Apr 21, 2007)

Is the cop coming back for a sandwich later?


----------



## john a (Apr 21, 2007)

You're going to have a lot of fun tormenting that dude.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2007)

Chris......smoke that boy out!!!! :twisted: 
That is bulls#$t :roll:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 21, 2007)

Tell Witt to quit bitching.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 21, 2007)

Take him a sandwich and then maybe you will have a new customer.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 22, 2007)

Clean pull bone.



Tasty pulled pork. No sauce for my sandwich, Just a little salt and pepper with a little cider vinegar. Man, What a great day.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 22, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Take him a sandwich and then maybe you will have a new customer.


He and his whole famn damly are VEGAN'S! I have a whole hog coming up next month. Should I go over and ask him to help me put it on the spit?   The guy is going to freak when he see's this action go down.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 22, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Is the cop coming back for a sandwich later?


Funny thing is Griff. I did and do give out barbecue to the local cops and state troopers. They can't take them from me, BUT If I leave a few sandwitch's on my table in wax paper bags and go in the house for a few min. when I come back out POOF there gone.   They are good guy's indeed!   A bit far for John pen to road trip for, but ya never know.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 22, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Tell Witt to quit bitching.


 [smilie=eek2.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 22, 2007)

Finaly,  a Q'er gets the last laugh!  Way to go Chris!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 22, 2007)

Throw a little tofu on the smoker for the Vegan! Just make sure it gets some pork drippings from those butts for flavor!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 22, 2007)

Ya know Dallas, smoked tofu aint that bad. I kind of like it.  [smilie=a_help.gif]


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm starting to worry about you Chris.  First gas, and now Tofu!  I think it's time for a BBQ Central Intervention!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 22, 2007)

Has anyone ever met a healthy looking vegan? Everyone I've ever met look like they are near dead. They all look so frail.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Apr 22, 2007)

Gotta say that this thread makes me laugh so hard!!!!

What a cry baby this guy is. But you know what, it's the typical mentallity. These kind of people seem to be of the feeling that they must impose their life style onto yours and your own rights. Just because they share the same air.

You shoulda told him that mother nature was giving him a sign by blowing the wonderful smell of 'qued critters into his place from your yard.

Then let him know what the meaning of PETA really is, People Eating Tasty Animals.

Tim


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 22, 2007)

What the hell i a vegan :?:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 22, 2007)

Ya know, the hell of it was if the guy just came over and asked, I would have moved my pit around from the front of the house to the side so all the smoke would not blow on the front of his place. BUT NOOOO he has to call the cops. Well now the dork is going to get it full blast when ever possible. I talked to my neighbors and they have no problem.  8)


----------



## CarolinaQue (Apr 22, 2007)

A veagan is some one that eats no animal products at all. To include cheese, and all other dairy products.

Basically the most extreme form of a vegetarian you can be.

Tim


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 22, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> What the hell i a vegan :?:


Foods with this label contain no animal products of any kind. Wood-fired oven bread: Breads baked in an oven made of brick, clay or sod that is heated by burning wood.
www.ferryplazafarmersmarket.com/glossary.htm


----------



## CarolinaQue (Apr 22, 2007)

Pigs,

I have a couple industrial fans if you need to borrow em for a while.

Tim


----------



## Larry D. (Apr 22, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Tasty pulled pork. No sauce for my sandwich, Just a little salt and pepper with a little cider vinegar. Man, What a great day.



Salt, pepper, and cider vinegar... in eastern NC, that pretty much IS sauce.  [smilie=a_movinggreen.gif]


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 22, 2007)

Thought it was called "dip" in NC Larry.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2007)

Chris, he probably won't eat the sandwich you send him so send it to me instead!


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 23, 2007)

He probably called the cops to begin with because his stomach was growling.

I like the phrase:

"If God didn't want us to eat animals then they wouldn't have been made out of meat".


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking good.


----------

